# Interesting wicking trick



## Dubz (20/3/15)

I've been wicking this way for the past few days with great success and thought I had to share. I found my vape to be more saturated with this method of "combing" the wick. Try it and see if your vape improves. I've used it with my Goblin, Subtank mini and Kayfun V4.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## zadiac (20/3/15)

I don't see this working on the Goblin, but will try.


----------



## Dubz (20/3/15)

zadiac said:


> I don't see this working on the Goblin, but will try.


I still wick my goblin "Trevor Jones" style. But I "comb" the wick like in this video.


----------

